# Need a stripslashes() on the post titles



## HateEternal (Dec 3, 2005)

I noticed that the posts that have quotes in them still have the escape character showing up (\)

for example:
can\'t boot in OSX or even from OSX CD
Can\'t Manage Xserve G5 [ Osx Server 10.4.3] With Sophos Enterprise Av -
Finder Icon is in PINK color...What\'s wrong??
Pyro AV link and \"negative\" images

a quick stripslashes() should take care of that one. 

Nothing major, just looks kinda funny.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2005)

Added to todo list.


----------

